# A late summer shed built



## Mike Van (Nov 19, 2009)

On our family farm, this building was called the "bull pen", cause thats where he lived. Big, nasty old Holstien bull. About 15 years ago the roof & sills were shot & I tore it down. Finally got back on track. The two 8x8 posts are locust, they'll sit on layed up cement blocks that go down 40" to the footings. The main beam is spruce, it's 6x12x14 ft long.




I put it together on the ground with 2 braces, squared it & lifted it into place with the small crane on my F350.



Everything was sawn out on my bandmill, 16 ft 2x10 rafters give a nice overhang.



I used one inch thick pine for roof boards rather than buying plywood [cheep I guess]



The last pic. shows the almost finished shed, I should get one more pic tomorrow as now it's got a bunch of firewood under it plus a 4 wheel running gear.


----------



## jhays (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like quality work, built from love and hard work, rather than a tripe to lowes, rep to you.


----------



## MNGuns (Nov 19, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## Treetom (Nov 19, 2009)

Mike Van, 

Post and beam is a beautiful construction method. I built a little shed out back that utilized such techniques. Nice work. I swear you stole my truck: I have a blue 96 Ford F250 that looks just like that. 

Tom


----------



## tjbier (Nov 19, 2009)

You just can't beat post and beam! Nice mortice and tennons, looks like a ton of fun to build!
Well done.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome job!! you could park a few trucks up there!


----------



## ryans4022 (Nov 19, 2009)

Quality work, nice


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2009)

Super nice job Mike, It looks really strong. Shouldn't have no trouble with it for many years.


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the good words, Here's a pic from this morning, frost here.


----------



## bulldoglover (Dec 4, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 27, 2009)

No Bull, that's a nice job!
Is Locust harder to cut on a bandsaw than spruce?


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 27, 2009)

J. Walker - Sawing locust, I get about half the board footage as I do with any other wood. It's just that hard & drier than anything else I cut.


----------



## climber17 (Jan 2, 2010)

*post and beam*

I work building timberframe homes and structures love to see people use these methods much stronger than nails if done right. Nice work!!!!


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's how it looked today - 14F and snowing.


----------



## des170stihl (Jan 8, 2010)

*Great Workmanship*

Hey Mike, That looks as if it will last 1000 years. I wish I had that kind of talent to build anything even close to that. You can come and build for me anytime. Great Job.


----------



## clearance (Jan 8, 2010)

Very heavy and solid, excellent. Nice birdsmouth on the rafters as well.


----------

